# Whilst education is began at 7 to 8 weeks of age.



## wade007 (Aug 10, 2018)

Whilst education is began at 7 to 8 weeks of age use strategies that depend upon superb reinforcement and slight coaching puppies have short interest spans, so education durations ought to be quick however want to seem every day. dogs may be taught to sit down down and stand the use of a way called food-trap training. We use food treats to entice the canine to comply with its nostril into the right positions for “sit,” “down,” “stand,” and “stay”.


For more infomation add .com in this site which give in bellow.


dogstrainingtools


----------

